# How to know if I pushed drive shaft in far enough



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi everyone. So I removed everything from engine bay to get it repaired. Now I've gone back up I seem to see a slight space between the silver metal cap on the inner CV joint on the passenger side and the transmission inboard joint. The driver side looks flush to me but the right side is not going any farther. I heard a loud noise come from transmission when I was going through the gears with it on Jack stands and wheels off just to do procedure to get correct transmission fluid level. Does anyone have a photo of how theirs looks? Or can anyone give guidance on this issue. I'm stuck until I can get this sorted. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Usually the CV axle on the transmission side pops into place with just some pressure. It is held with a C clip. You could try and pop it back off and reinsert it make sure you hear/feel it seat. The fluid will need to be drained down a bit or it will leak out.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Push on the outter joint to compress the axle shaft. Soft whack with a hammer. If it doesn't pop in. Pull shaft back out. The clip is probably damaged or bent. And will need replacing. 

And if you can swing it. Have the right side of the car raised higher then the left side. That will angle the trans and you won't lose any fluid nor have to re-add.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks so much. I'll get on it and see how it goes.


----------

